
Freeman Dyson’s Life, Through His Letters - andrewl
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/17/books/review/freeman-dyson-maker-of-patterns.html
======
Jun8
The cross-country ride referred here where Dyson got his inspiration is I
think the return from his road-trip with Feynman, where the "peeing in the
sink" incident happens :-)

Dyson reminisces about that trip thus:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_QF0-C5oLc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_QF0-C5oLc)

------
mkagenius
I don't think I can be as humble as he is at that age.

